# Detailers in Cork



## spyder (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi 
Any pro detailers based in Cork city?


----------



## james vti-s (Aug 9, 2011)

http://mxvaleting.ie/

They are mobile and work in Cork city quite a bit.

This is there Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/mxvaleting


----------



## Alfie1 (Sep 22, 2009)

spyder said:


> Hi
> Any pro detailers based in Cork city?


There's D&D Detailing in Cork city http://dnddetailing.ie/ & https://www.facebook.com/dndvaleting :thumb:

.


----------

